# Help - questions on 6 month old GR puppy



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Most of what you are saying sounds like my Quinn (5 mo) and his last 2 feedings were not finished (2 cups here) and usually he's done with 2 cups and wanting more, lol. Also sounds lik your pup is in that 'gangly" stage  and all sounds quite normal to me


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My Maxine was a case about eating when she reached the 6 month mark. She stopped...literally. For the next I don't remember how many years it was a battle to get food into her. She never lost weight and was active so I didn't "care" but lordy dog. Some dogs have eating styles unique to them, so don't worry too much about the eating unless you see other issues like weight loss and lethargy. 

Pups also grow unique. I do know for the first probably 9 months of their lives they grow fast. So you go through gangly stages where they plain look odd until the rest of them grow into it. Around 9 months they start to slow in their growth in my opinion. 

OH I LOVE puppy fluff! I don't remember when Teddi lost hers probably 5-7 months. Maxine NEVER and I mean NEVER lost her puppy fluff. She is the fluffiest softest dog I have ever seen. I love burying my face in her softness.


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

I started to add a bit different food to Sam's bowl now, so he won't get bored with his food. I gave him chicken, pumpkin, egg, liver and broccoli. Just cut them in pieces, boil in water, and let it cool before mixing in his dry food. He loves it and always wants more! Maybe you can try that with your dog too.

Sam is about the same age as your dog, and he definitely looks smaller than normal Goldie with weird fur. But that's how they are when I looked at most dogs in his age, I guess you don't need to worry about it at all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome,

He sounds like he is letting you know that you can cut down on the food. When Bama was 6 months I feed him twice a day 1 cup each time. Plus in summer they may not eat as much with it being hot. 
He is at the cutest stage with the gangly legs and big ears that you think he wont ever grow into. But he will dont worry
As far as his fur, that is normal with the strip on the back of adult fur. Slowly the new fur will come in and all the puppy fur will come out. There are times that he will seem to shed alot but it is normal. I would brush him alot to help the old fur come out and get used to being brushed. 
Hope you will share pictures of him with us


----------



## k3i (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, i feel so much better now!!!  I did add different food to his bowl... beef, liver, chicken and he starts getting picky on them after a feed or two.. 

Yes I'll definitely share pix! Attached's some of my favourite pix of Alfie! Will share more of the latest ones soon.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He sounds like a normal 6 month old. Adorable pictures


----------



## k3i (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks! Yes he's adorable and i love him to bits!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

my female Shelley is only 17 weeks old and is starting to go off her food already but that is due cause shes teething. I'm lucky to get about 1 cup each feeding into her shes feed twice a day. Normally she would eat 1 and half a cup but cause shes teething she will only eat 1 cup each feeding. My girl is going through gangles too her back legs seem longer then the front. They look so funny at this stage.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Even at six months he might be getting molars..the big back teeth which might make eating hurt. You could take a look in his mouth and see. If he's teething you could moisten his kibble, andl let it soften a bit, till his mouths ok again.


----------



## k3i (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips! He does look very funny at this stage, like an awkward teenager... very gangly...


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum!! Alfie is adorable....that second photo is so precious.

~Jackie


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

k3i said:


> Thanks for all the tips! He does look very funny at this stage, like an awkward teenager... very gangly...


I did worry like you, but reading more on this forum just ease my worries! 

Here's my gangly boy~


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh the adorable puppy pictures!!! I LOVE PUPPIES!!!! They grow up so fast, enjoy the wonderment. 

This is my favorite puppy picture of Teddi. She doesn't look like that any more.


----------



## k3i (Aug 14, 2008)

Teddi looks sooooo cute... like a teddy bear!


----------



## k3i (Aug 14, 2008)

Just took a pix of my gangly boy... he turned 6 months today!


----------

